# Im a mod?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This must be a mistake.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

naw, your an assistand mod, so you get pink instead of red.... :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Check you PMs.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Indeed you are. Congratulations, Kekai. Please do the game threads again as I do not have the necessary skills to make them pretty. 

G-Force


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Congrats Kekai. Now get this place going!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Indeed you are. Congratulations, Kekai. *Please do the game threads again as I do not have the necessary skills to make them pretty.*
> 
> G-Force


Haha, that is why I wait until the other team is playing does it, then I just copy it... clever huh?

Congrats Kekai

-Petey


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

hoorah for kekai11111


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats :cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats, about time! :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Congrats, about time! :cheers:


Hey how come your not a mod no more?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Hey how come your not a mod no more?


I quit. Didn't have time to maintain the forum, especially all by myself. You probably deserved a mod spot before I anyways so it's all good.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Congrats!

I'll be over here more often come playoff time. The suns need a bigger fan base here at bbb.net.


----------

